# Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe



## TitanLJ (5. Februar 2005)

*Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe*

Wie habt ihr den Nebenquest „Das Vermächtnis der Zerbiten“ gelöst
kann man die Gegenstände des blutenden Auges überhaupt finden habe in den Uhrwerkhallen kein einzigen dieser Gegenstände gefunden 
danach habe ich Tuorri einfach noch mal angesprochen und umgebracht damit war der Quest gelöst ist dies richtig oder ein Bug

Gibt es für den Charakter eine Stufenbegrenzung bin auf Stufe 50 und komme nicht höher


----------



## Milchschnitte (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe*

Die Dinger liegen da irgendwo rum, aber ziemlich gut versteckt. Ich glaub, in dem kleinen Irrgarten mit den unbesiegbaren Lvl 50 Dämonen
Allzuviel bringt der Quest aber nicht, du kannst ein lustiges Brettspiel spielen, wenn du das Zeug holst
Und bei Lvl 50 ist schluss


----------



## TitanLJ (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe*

bekommt man als Belohnung die letzte Hadekopuppe 
bin noch mal in die Uhrwerkhallen gereist meinst du mit Irrgarten das Labyrinth und wo ist der Damon
die letzte Kiste die noch geschlossen ist, ist dort wo der Zerbitgeist mit dem Hebeln spielt


----------



## Milchschnitte (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe*

Die Puppen liegen überall rum. Ich hatte am Schluß jede doppelt glaub ich.
Im Labyrinth (Osten) ist irgenwo ein Portal, dass dich in einen kleinen Irrgarten im Süden schickt. Da laufen zwei üble Dämonen rum, die man praktisch nicht besiegen kann. Die bewachen ein paar Kisten, die man nur mit ein bisschen Kopfrechnen öffen kann, da sind die Sachen drin, glaub ich


----------



## TitanLJ (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe*

ja die Ecke habe ich ganz übersehen die beiden Dämonen sind tot nur was soll das wieder für ein Rätsel sein kennst du noch die Lösung


----------



## Milchschnitte (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spellforce Phönix Kampange Nebenquest und Stufe*

Du musst durch zwei Portale im Irrgarten die dich in Räume mit Säulen führen. Da kannst du Zahlen dran einstellen  (stehen auf den Truhen im Irrgarten). Dann gehen die Truhen auf.


----------

